# Abe's descendants



## Preach (Jan 16, 2005)

In Genesis 17, who are the descendants spoken of? Is it just ethnic Israel? Or Ethnic Israel and the Israel of God (New Testament Church)? Or just the New Testament Church? Or another option?
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## openairboy (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> In Genesis 17, who are the descendants spoken of? Is it just ethnic Israel? Or Ethnic Israel and the Israel of God (New Testament Church)? Or just the New Testament Church? Or another option?
> Thanks,
> Bobby



I think it would be not only his physical descendents, but all who walk in the faith of Abraham, receiving the sign and seal of the covenant.


----------

